# Top ten short reed goose calls?



## kylemckeil

I want to know your top ten short reed goose calls for begginers and professionals. If you think there is a call that is easy to use and still great for professionals then i want to know that and you top ten. It may be hard to get a top ten because you probably dont use ten diffrent goose calls or havent blown that many but just want your list of the ones you have herd or blown your self show me you list this is going to help me decide what call to buy


----------



## diver_sniper

10.) Foiles Coles Carnage
9.) Saunders Redzone
8.) RNT Dirty Bird
7.) Feather Duster Stage Duster
6.) Saunders Traffic
5.) TG Real Thang
4.) GK Comp Killer
3.) Buck Gardner SS-1
2.) GK Little Giant
1.) TG Super mag (regular and pro, and the other ones.)

That list might be a little random, I don't have a lot of time with some of em. I know there are good ones I might be forgetting, and I'm positive there are good ones I haven't got my hands on yet. And I'm real tired. I'm sure GB will correct me somewhere.

As you can see though, I lean towards stubby calls. I wouldn't recommend this list to anyone that doesn't naturally end up with a pretty deep sound on most calls.


----------



## goosebusters

Alright well I'll put out my list too.

10. Bay Country Calls- Shore Thing
9. Sean Mann Shorty- I've always loved that call
8. Giant Killer
7. Feather Duster original with F.D. guts
6. Polycarb Super Mag
5. Saunders Red Zone
4. The Kelley Powers RNT call before it was discontinued.
3. Saunders G.P. 
2. Pro Super Mag 
1. Feather Duster Stage Duster

There is one other call that is in the works currently that will be in my top 3 and probably in Snipers top 5 at least.


----------



## diver_sniper

I have a problem with your #8... Which GK?


----------



## goosebusters

The GK Giant Killer, that's what its called right? The original one that they made is my favorite. I also want to give honorable mention to the Real Thang, Saunders Traffic, and I editted my post so now the Market Hunter is moved to honorable mention, it is too hard to limit it to ten.


----------



## TANATA

If you guys looked around and tried some calls that weren't just the ones shoved down your throat everyday you'd find that Lynch Mob makes about 3 calls alone that would be in my top 10 over half those. I think Heartland could probably make the list too. Half those calls just look cool IMO. :eyeroll:


----------



## diver_sniper

I've blown both the Heartland the Lynch Mobs, really wasn't blow away by them. I think I'm going to Sportsman's tonight, I'll give them another try and see if they can make the list.

Oh, BTW, GB, I see your soul has been officially sold 

And yeah, you're right, the Giant Killer was their original.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Diver you will have to try the new one as soon as I get her! Should sound awsome!


----------



## T Shot

You have to take these lists with a grain of salt. It is just so hard to differentiate from the big boys and smaller call makers anymore. However, alot of the calls listed are there because of name recognition. I would have a hard time putting a Super Mag into my top ten because I have no problem getting low end sounds out of a higher pitched call. I would rank the Half Breed higher. You won't find ANY Zink calls in my top ten because I don't like how they fit me. Most any call can sound good in the right hands. Most any call will sound like a party horn in the wrong hands.


----------



## chris lillehoff

TANATA said:


> If you guys looked around and tried some calls that weren't just the ones shoved down your throat everyday you'd find that Lynch Mob makes about 3 calls alone that would be in my top 10 over half those. I think Heartland could probably make the list too. Half those calls just look cool IMO. :eyeroll:


Thanks tanata for opening my eyes to nothing. I'm a numbers guy. i like big numbers. Numbers like how many times TG calls have won. But you just stay with your lynch calls.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

chris lillehoff said:


> TANATA said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys looked around and tried some calls that weren't just the ones shoved down your throat everyday you'd find that Lynch Mob makes about 3 calls alone that would be in my top 10 over half those. I think Heartland could probably make the list too. Half those calls just look cool IMO. :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tanata for opening my eyes to nothing. I'm a numbers guy. i like big numbers. Numbers like how many times TG calls have won. But you just stay with your lynch calls.
Click to expand...

Im a numbers guy also! I could care less who wins a stupid calling contest! I want a call that sounds good, and kills geese. Not some dude sitting behind a curton. :x


----------



## TANATA

chris lillehoff said:


> TANATA said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys looked around and tried some calls that weren't just the ones shoved down your throat everyday you'd find that Lynch Mob makes about 3 calls alone that would be in my top 10 over half those. I think Heartland could probably make the list too. Half those calls just look cool IMO. :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tanata for opening my eyes to nothing. I'm a numbers guy. i like big numbers. Numbers like how many times TG calls have won. But you just stay with your lynch calls.
Click to expand...

Do you honestly think that it matters what call they're blowing. The right guy could win it with a Heartland or one he made himself. If you think it's about the call, then ok that's your opinion.


----------



## shooteminthelips

10. Winglock Derlin or Wood
9. Standard Feather Duster
8. High Plains Honker
7. SMH
6. Winglock High Voltage
5.Winglock Long Neck Acrylic
4. Super Mag
3. Zink PC-1
2. Winglock Acrylic Short Reed
1. Triple Crown

I own them all!


----------



## goosebusters

shooteminthelips said:


> 10. Winglock Derlin or Wood
> 9. Standard Feather Duster
> 8. High Plains Honker
> 7. SMH
> 6. Winglock High Voltage
> 5.Winglock Long Neck Acrylic
> 4. Super Mag
> 3. Zink PC-1
> 2. Winglock Acrylic Short Reed
> 1. Triple Crown
> 
> I own them all!


Good List Mike, that is well rounded, and all calls that I respect.

Tanata so let's see your well-rounded list using small call companies. Do you think that there may be a reason why some call companies win so many goose titles? I just don't see that Saunders, Feather Duster, GK, or Bay Country are big companies, but you also have to realize that without Sean Mann and Tim Grounds there wouldn't be a Lynch Mob calls.


----------



## manitoba hunter

2 years ago i started learning how to blow a call and im not that bad so ive been told. I really enjoy learning about goose calling and trying new calls but i heard the foiles line up has a few good calls yet no one really seems to consider them in there top 10, are they really as good as i hear they are???


----------



## averyghg

i learned how to call on a Foiles strait meat and still really like it.

I don't have ten, but my top 3 are

1) by far the best call--Grounds Pro super mag
2) foiles strait meat
3) heartland flatliner II


----------



## drakeslayer10

10.Foiles Coles Carnage
9.FeatherDuster Crop Duster
8.TG Super Mag
7.TG Triple Crown
6.Zinks LM-1
5.GK Comp Killer
4.Zinks PC-1
3.FeatherDuster Stage Duster 
2.Lynch Mob Executioner!
1.FeatherDuster Stage Duster Again


----------



## TANATA

drakeslayer10 said:


> 10.Foiles Coles Carnage
> 9.FeatherDuster Crop Duster
> 8.TG Super Mag
> 7.TG Triple Crown
> 6.Zinks LM-1
> 5.GK Comp Killer
> 4.Zinks PC-1
> 3.FeatherDuster Stage Duster
> 2.Lynch Mob Executioner!
> 1.FeatherDuster Stage Duster Again


Nice List. I just don't think the Super Mag is all that amazing I guess. Never really have but you have to hand it to them they turned short reed industry into what it is.


----------



## harvester

Don't have 10 calls but I will give you the list of what I do have

1) Freestyle Original
2) Freestyle Harvester
3) Freestyle Refuge
4) Freestyle Bone Crusher

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## huntingdude16

I don't have much experience with different calls, but my main one i'm trying to learn is the Buck Gardner.
Until then, i'm stickin with the Primo flute. :wink:


----------



## USAlx50

I change my mind on what sounds good from time to time.. Here's some of my favorites as of now.

1. Real Thang
2. Supa mag
3. Feather duster
4. SS-1
5. SMH


----------



## goosebusters

manitoba hunter said:


> I really enjoy learning about goose calling and trying new calls but i heard the foiles line up has a few good calls yet no one really seems to consider them in there top 10, are they really as good as i hear they are???


Like Tanata has said goose calling is only about 1 percent the call; however there are still differences in calls. The reason I do not like Foiles calls is that they are primarily a clucking call and they tend to be difficult to spit, train, quick spit with. Plus they don't really get any of that goose vibration like a grounds or Feather Duster would. The first shortreed I ever blew was a SMH and it is great for learning, but when you want to learn more about goose calling it just isn't versatile enough.

Plus, when you look at buying a call a lot of my decision is based on who is selling it and the characteristics of the owners. I have never had a pleasant experience with a Foiles pro-staffer and Foiles himself always puts off that "better than you image". I have bought calls in the past strictly on this aspect. I bought a Zink call even though I hate them just because I respect Zink and his ideals on waterfowling. I blew Grounds because he is great with customer service and still treats every person like a friend. Now I blow Feather Duster because they are a great group of local guys that would give a kidney to help a guy out.


----------



## blhunter3

Goosebusters you are totally right.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

goosebusters said:


> Like Tanata has said goose calling is only about 1 percent the call;
> 
> I have never had a pleasant experience with a Foiles pro-staffer and Foiles himself always puts off that "better than you image".


Wait did that just happen? You agreed with him? :lol: It is true I have had guys that are damn good on the short reed pick up a $10 call and make it sound like a $150 call. One of my favorite calls is a $10 one. I use it when they are within 200 yards. It is a really mellow call!

As for the Foiles guys I had a plesent experience with them this year! I scouted a field, they showed up about 30 min before sunset. Looking from the other field road! SO I drove home got the guys and the trailer, went right back out there. Got there about 12 A.M. We slept in the field!! Woke up set the deeks, and low and behold at about an hour before sunrise 3 trucks one pulling like a 30 footx 8 foot trailer pulled up. Saw us and amazingly set up in a different field!

We shot our limit, never hearing a shot from them! I LOVED it! When we were done they were packing up I stopped by and asked how they did, being the smart arse I am. They just grumbled! :beer:


----------



## CuttinDaisies

I can't pick my 10 favorite. but I can tell you the calls that will never touch my lanyard.

Lynch Mob- all of them uke: 
Sean Mann- all of them uke: 
Tim Grounds- all but the Half-breed uke: 
Zink- all of them uke: 
Foiles- gross uke: uke: uke: 
Freestyle- makes me puke uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
Featherduster- am yet to hear a goose sound like that uke: uke: uke:
Heartland- except their out of production single reed duck call uke: uke:


----------



## goosebusters

Haha good stuff!!! And with five pukes I believe the award goes to Freestyle calls.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

CuttinDaisies said:


> I can't pick my 10 favorite. but I can tell you the calls that will never touch my lanyard.
> 
> Lynch Mob- all of them uke:
> Sean Mann- all of them uke:
> Tim Grounds- all but the Half-breed uke:
> Zink- all of them uke:
> Foiles- gross uke: uke: uke:
> Freestyle- makes me puke uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> Featherduster- am yet to hear a goose sound like that uke: uke: uke:
> Heartland- except their out of production single reed duck call uke: uke:


Just wondering what you use then, your mouth cause im pretty sure eliminated almost every major call on the market


----------



## chris lillehoff

Original Goosebuster said:


> CuttinDaisies said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't pick my 10 favorite. but I can tell you the calls that will never touch my lanyard.
> 
> Lynch Mob- all of them uke:
> Sean Mann- all of them uke:
> Tim Grounds- all but the Half-breed uke:
> Zink- all of them uke:
> Foiles- gross uke: uke: uke:
> Freestyle- makes me puke uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> Featherduster- am yet to hear a goose sound like that uke: uke: uke:
> Heartland- except their out of production single reed duck call uke: uke:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering what you use then, your mouth cause im pretty sure
> eliminated almost every major call on the market
Click to expand...

he blows performance with rnt guts, RNT G2.


----------



## averyghg

he blows something............ :-?


----------



## shooteminthelips

I have tried Freestyle Calls 6 diffrent times and in a few locations. And to be honest they arent that responsive. Have a short period of time where you blow into the call and with nothing and hit the wall. I was not impressed. Not that some cant make them sound good. But that was one of the few lines of calls I could hardly make a great sound with. You guys should try just to make sure I am not going loco!!!


----------



## CuttinDaisies

averyghg said:


> he blows something............ :-?


yes... you are correct. Good one. You really hit that one out of the park!! nice work. you must be the wittiest mo fo out there.

But Lillehoff is right, those are the calls I blow. Simply b/c RNT guts are what work best for me. I've blown probably 95% of the goose calls out there, and they all sound like geese... even Featherdusters... I base what I use more on the maker than the sound b/c in the right hands they all sound the same... some are higher pitched, some are lower, but they all sound like a goose. But if the guy who makes the call is arrogant, mean, bad for the sport, a coke head... if they do not impress me when I talk to them I will not buy a call from them.


----------



## TANATA

CuttinDaisies said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> 
> he blows something............ :-?
> 
> 
> 
> yes... you are correct. Good one. You really hit that one out of the park!! nice work. you must be the wittiest mo fo out there.
Click to expand...

 :roll:


----------



## ndwaterfowler

CuttinDaisies said:


> I've blown probably 95% of the goose calls out there, and they all sound like geese... even Featherdusters...


Thanks for the compliment....I think.

I agree with what most of the guys on here have said. It's finding the call that fits you and what you are going to be comfortable with. That's where it benefits a person to be able to go to a store and try out various types of calls and test drive them.

Chris


----------



## WingDinger

Has anyone tried a mclacy call?


----------



## goosebusters

Mick Lacy's are pretty great for the money.


----------



## CuttinDaisies

ndwaterfowler said:


> CuttinDaisies said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've blown probably 95% of the goose calls out there, and they all sound like geese... even Featherdusters...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment....I think.
Click to expand...

My bad, wasn't trying to talk trash. Just referring to my previous post where I was trying to make a joke. but thanks for taking it is stride as you obviously know how things work.


----------



## harvester

I have been using Freestyle Calls for quite some time and have never had a problem with these calls one bit. Every call has to be used differently so instead of bashing the call company maybe you should just learn to use the calls!!

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## Blue Plate

1) Shore Thing - Bay Country Calls
2) GK Little Giant
3) C&S Prophet
4) Hess

There are hundreds of goose calls out there it's a matter of what fits YOU best.


----------



## CDK

I've tried most and I also love the Shore Thing. As far as Freestyle calls go I don't think I've ever heard a good thing said about the owner C.G.


----------



## T Shot

CDK said:


> As far as Freestyle calls go I don't think I've ever heard a good thing said about the owner C.G.


What he said.


----------



## T Shot

CDK said:


> As far as Freestyle calls go I don't think I've ever heard a good thing said about the owner C.G.


What he said.


----------



## shooteminthelips

How can someone make a good sound with every call on the market but then pick up a freestyle call and be utterly disappointed. Sound like a product that isnt up to snuff. And I wasnt bashing it just asking if anyone else had the same problem. If you truley love the company you should imbrace critizism, help the owner get his act together, and then put out the best product you can. Not get crabby on the internet. Fires on the internet spread fast. Ask questions!!


----------



## sdrookie

I've owned a pile of low end calls. Flutes and shortreeds. It wasn't until I got my hands on a decent acrylic that I made any real progress. I'm sure all of the top end calls have the ability to sound good, and a few good callers can make anything sound good. I only need one good call.

C&S Prophet


----------



## diver_sniper

As far as FS calls themselves, I don't mind them. They are a goose call, nothing wrong with them. Nothing that I can remember really sticks out, but they are ok.

I don't know the background with the owner or anything, but I can tell you this story. This year at Game Fair I spent the afternoon with a buddy who was in the market for his first short reed. I didn't push him one way or the other, didn't force and of my preferences on him, I just followed him around and let him blow anything that appealed to him. He got under the FS tent and found one he liked. And it sounded really nice, I told him perfect, this is how you should pick a call, go for it. So he got to talking with the guys, they said that if he bought a call they would mail him their instructional CD to help him learn. So he went for it, they took down his address and all was good. Well, I saw him for the first time since Game Fair this last weekend. He said he's still waiting for the CD. :eyeroll:


----------



## harvester

Here is my whole point on this subject. Everyone runs calls different and that is why there is so many call companies, IMO I think that Freestyle Calls makes the easiest to use and the best sounding calls on the market. As far as Corey goes I have not met a better guy than him and he is willing to do whatever it takes to make things right and put the customer first. I know this first hand and have needed things that he has gone out of his way to get it done. As far as the CD give the company a call or shoot him an e-mail and I'm sure he will get you taken care of. Quality and service is the best in the business and I will not put any other brand on my lanyard ever!!

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## CuttinDaisies

harvester said:


> I know this first hand and have needed things that he has gone out of his way to get it done..... Quality and service is the best in the business and I will not put any other brand on my lanyard ever!!
> 
> Mike
> Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


You mean he went out his way to help someone who promotes his calls for free and on his own time? Imagine that.

Oh you will put another brand on there, no doubt. Just wait until he stops giving you stuff for free. Once you have to pay for them, suddenly they won't sound quite as good as they used too.


----------



## harvester

I dont get them for free now!!! And I will stand behind the quality and customer service of this company. Maybe you should get your facts before you post, just an idea. I'm not trying to get into it with you guys on here, there are different calls for different people and everyone has there own openion on who's is better and mine is Freestyle Calls.

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## CDK

I don't mind his calls, I kinda liked a couple that I've tried. I live in the same area he does and its hard to find someone that will say much good about him. That's why I choose to not use his calls. I like to give my money to good honest people.


----------



## diver_sniper

So what is the deal with this guy? Anyone care to share why FS calls have this negative aura surrounding them?


----------



## harvester

Well on the Avery Forums there are 4-5 guys that have zink calls that the guts are falling out and they wont hold there tune. Does that mean that the zink company is junk? Every company has problems at some point and time, its part of being a business. I can just tell you that Corey is one of the best guys I know and he loves what he does and is very good at it. I would not be on his staff if I didn't feel this way 110%. These calls are the only calls I use in the field and they do the job amazingly.

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## nickwesterholm

diver i believe the heartland call you are referring to in your list is not the Stage Duster it is called the Stage Fright. New to Hansen's line of calls this year which is now separate from the Heartland calls that has a website in out of Montana.


----------



## goosebusters

Nick I think he is talking about the Feather Duster, stage duster. I really want to know what the deal is with Corey. Do you have any idea Harvester?


----------



## harvester

Goosebuster

I have no clue, Corey has been a great friend and a pleasure to work for. I don't get his calls for free, I just promote what I believe in. I have used several calls in the past and I always find myself going back to a Freestyle Call. The service is great and the Sound is even better. Many people have there openions on things and you just haft to try one and you will be amazed. I would not promote them if I didn't believe the calls were one of the best!!

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## T Shot

Harvester,

Forgive me for being suspicious, but I would be willing to bet 95% of your posts are pushing Freestyle calls. If you don't get the calls for free, you sure should be. You push them enough.


----------



## USAlx50

goosebusters said:


> Nick I think he is talking about the Feather Duster, stage duster. I really want to know what the deal is with Corey. Do you have any idea Harvester?


Just some internet heresay... take it for what it's worth. I have heard a lot of bad things from a lot of people, but I have heard good as well and that he hasn't been givin a fair chance. I guess people have to decide for themselves.

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... rey+ganser


----------



## CuttinDaisies

harvester said:


> you just haft to try one and you will be amazed. I would not promote them if I didn't believe the calls were one of the best!!


huh?... Here all this time I thought everybody blows differently, and you have to find the call, not the brand, that fits you the best.

The owner is known as "Minnesota's Favorite Waterfowler". He has a terrible reputation throughout Minnesota as being a decoy thief, bad customer service, arrogance towards his peers, clients, landowners. etc. etc. Like I said, its a reputation. But one that I have heard about from very reputable people. And one that I have heard over and over again which is why I lean towards believing it.

I do not know him but I have talked to him a time or two at various shows when I was interested in buying a call, and just like Foiles, I will not buy any of his products based on these conversations. I felt as though when I walked into his booth, I was getting slapped in the face with arrogance. But other than that he has never hurt me, but it was enough to keep me from buying his calls.

So his reputation amongst reputable people in the waterfowling world is about as bad as they come. That is why the aura exsists. 
But like I said, he's never hurt me, just shown a lot arrogance. But all this is where the reputation comes from. Can any of it be proven? Who knows. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## harvester

Just some internet heresay... take it for what it's worth. I have heard a lot of bad things from a lot of people, but I have heard good as well and that he hasn't been givin a fair chance. I guess people have to decide for themselves.

This is the truth for all people and Call companies for that matter. You take the good with the bad. I just want people to try one for them selfs and you will see what I do in the company!!

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## harvester

If you don't have the facts you shouldn't be posting on heresay *PERIOD!!!*

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## CuttinDaisies

harvester said:


> If you don't have the facts you shouldn't be posting on heresay *PERIOD!!!*
> 
> Mike
> Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


Out of respect for Chris and dblklk, and for myself... I am going to let this one die. I do not want to get in a pissing match as I can do at times. And will not respond after this post.

But I will say this. The waterfowl world is small... real small with the internet. And that is great. It allows people who are not as well connected, to get info on places, people, and things straight from the guys who have lived it. But it is then up to the audience member to critically look at those sources and decide whether they choose to believe it or not. Like me, personally if I read something written by a Pro-Staffer concerning the company they pro-staff for... I take it with a gigantic mound of salt. And in the end, unless it is proven to me to be correct; it is just hearsay.

People asked where the negative aura came from. I just gave an overview of what can be found using the search function on various websites, and what I have experienced in person. Should of just posted links I guess. I'm happy he treats you good. Better than he did me when I was attempting to purchase a call, but you are clearly in the minority. Maybe everyone else is wrong, maybe I'm wrong and I mistook his charm as arrogance. I like to think so atleast.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## diver_sniper

harvester said:


> I just want people to try one for them selfs and you will see what I do in the company!!
> 
> Mike
> Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


Not really on the subject of Corey, but I need to throw the :bs: on this. No one is going to become a Kool-ade drinking drone just by blowing a goose call. That's silly.

I really know nothing about this Corey guy, and I didn't before reading posts here and the thread that was posted from the other forum. I'm not going to get involved because I have no reason to. I will say that I can't simply ignore the claims made against him. I know of other guides and call makers the have pushed the limits, they got convicted, people let it go. There must be some reason that all of this keeps surfacing. But like I said, I doesn't matter to me anyways, so I'll just leave it be.

Mike... Just a little FYI, there is a signature feature that you can use to save yourself a second or two at the end of each of your posts. Just throwin that out there


----------



## goosebusters

harvester said:


> If you don't have the facts you shouldn't be posting on heresay *PERIOD!!!*


Do you know the facts? I would like to see both sides of the issue, what do you know about the allegations that have been given towards Ganser, and what is his side of each story? Decoy theft, Hunting baited fields, etc, have you ever asked him about them? Does he deny these actions?


----------



## chris lillehoff

CuttinDaisies said:


> The owner is known as "Minnesota's Favorite Waterfowler".


HAHA I was just going to say that!


----------



## CDK

There I'm glad someone came out and said it, now I don't have to :lol: . I do know for a fact some of the allegations are true. I think there's a reason he has to go so far away to find pro-staffers. I'm done too.


----------



## harvester

The fact is that weather I have facts or not is not the isue. The isue is that none of you have the facts that Corey has done this stuff so it is heresay. Here are some facts!!

1) I am promoting a company and a guy that I believe in
2) Corey is one of my good friends
3) He has done whatever he can for me
4) Service and quality has been as good as it gets!!!!!

P.S. I went to Cory for the Staff position he did come to me!!! So me being in Indiana has nothing to do with anything!!!

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## headshot

Who cares what brand of call you use. I have owned cheap calls, now they are sitting in a slough. I bought a heartland flatliner II. It sounds real goosey and it is easy to blow. IMO the material the call is made of is more important then what brand name it is.


----------



## dblkluk

Guys,
I don't want to keep locking threads. So lets get back to the topic..

Your top ten goose calls...Go!


----------



## blhunter3

1.) Feather Duster Calls
2.) Zink Calls
3.) Foiles

I take everything into the feild because the geese will react differently everyday to each call. Plus some are louder and deeper, but I cannot do as much. While some are a bit softer and higher, but I can do alot more with them. I have no preference every call has its day and every call doesn't have its day.

I am still on the market for new calls so I want to see what everybody else uses.


----------



## Cudda25

you guys needs to check out Rick Perry's Winglock calls...

www.winglockcalls.com

I've got a short reed acurlic goose
I've also got his goose whisperer
and his Duck Timber Heartbreaker call


----------



## CuttinDaisies

I don't have a top 10... but I do have a top 5

5.) silence and flags
4.) C and S custom... with RNT guts
3.) GK original... with RNT guts
2.) Performance Calls "fast talker"... with hevily modified RNT guts
1.) RNT G2... with RNT guts

Mike
Not a Prostaffer


----------



## HonkerExpress

My favorites would be the following:

1. Zink Money Maker
2. Deathrow Calls - So far all of them.
3. Tim Grounds Calls - Triple Crown & Super Mag
4. Heartland Calls - Stage Freight & Flat Liner II
5. Lynch Mob - Out For Blood.

Thats all the calls I have. can't go any higher. But I can tell you I would rather used a f*ing Faulks before I pick up a Foiles. haha


----------



## USAlx50

I blew a half breed for the first time today. Seemed really easy to blow and was pretty damn goosey. Id like one but I dont think I have room for it on my lanyard.


----------



## blhunter3

You can always make room for a goose call. You may need to get another lanyard. A person can never have to many goose calls.


----------



## chris lillehoff

5.DRC short drop
4.TG real thang
3.TG super mag
2.BS traffic
1. RNT Powers original

chris
Mike Kortum's friend


----------



## Feather Freeks

u guys got to be kidding me! freestyle, RNT, TG? the number one call out there is the canada hammer II! with a foils reed!


----------



## blhunter3

Why do putting in different guts in different calls sound better? When you do take some guts and put them in another call, do you by both calls or can you just by the guts? Also are all the reeds made the same?


----------



## goosebusters

Every companies reed is going to be different is shape and thickness. Every tone board is also different in Shape and material. Thus, every call manufacturer will give you a little bit different sound with their guts. A lot of times guts are interchangeable sometimes not, but you can basically buy a set of guts you like and turn any call into your favorite call. But you have to realize that there are differences in the actual call though too. Boring and backboring are different for every call. You will notice small changes in response and tone if you switch guts from one call to another.


----------



## Oregon Duck

Back in''The day'' we would just stand in the marsh and blow one of those wooden calls and singles or small flocks would come right to us-- no decoys, just curious geese. I'm not sure if the geese have really gottne that much smarter, especially early season, but the calls sure have evolved--and are way more expensive.
I use a ''High Plains Honker'' by Foiles and really like it. Around the Pac NW, Saunders is the most popular, especially ''traffic,'' and we have a long season, so the geese do get heavily pressured. Saunders makes some really good Lesse Canada calls, but I'm not sure they are really necessary.


----------



## Sean Ehmke

I am not a real good goose caller but I use the Pit Boss and Meat Grinder. It would be nice if I had the money for the Triple Crown but if I am going to spend that much it will be on decoys.

I like to use the Pit Boss cause its loud and has a deep sound. Good for running traffic. The Meat Grinder has been good for when they are close. Yes very cheap calls but has done the job.

Just my :2cents:

Sean


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING

I started out with the Quackhead Goozilla and learned how to blow a short reed on that and still use the call today...it has good tone but it is a very load call. Now I got a Zink Paralyzer SR-1 and I am not impressed. I think I am going to get the Feather Duster, Crop Duster. Next heard a lot of good about it.


----------



## webbedfoot

Just a word on cg. took alot of peoples money for down payments on hunting trips and never showed! also kicked out of the reservation hunts up north for being one of the cheapest s.o.b.s out there.I used to blow one of his calls even did alittle advertising in my guide service.Never again! That dog dont hunt.Me i like all of grounds stuff and freds.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

yeah!! i blow the free style origanal series goose call and i love it!!!


----------



## chris lillehoff

webbedfoot said:


> Just a word on cg. took alot of peoples money for down payments on hunting trips and never showed! also kicked out of the reservation hunts up north for being one of the cheapest s.o.b.s out there.I used to blow one of his calls even did alittle advertising in my guide service.Never again! That dog dont hunt.Me i like all of grounds stuff and freds.


Thats the same game of dirty pool i heard about.

What about the reservation? I'm just curious.


----------



## harvester

Sd snow goose killer said:


> yeah!! i blow the free style origanal series goose call and i love it!!!


Well that makes two of us!!!


----------



## webbedfoot

I can tell you of 10 people now that would like to get him alone for awhile.they gave him the money for his service and he just didnt show up.I also know the person who backed him in the money department in his call making.lets say he doesnt return his calls!And im not talking about the kind you BLOW.


----------



## harvester

Ya he is the only company to have problems with stuff. Give me a break!!!


----------



## USAlx50

Didn't see this one coming oke:


----------



## chris lillehoff

Webbed Foot, What is the deal with him not being able to hunt white earth? I'm guessing thats the reservation you are talking about?


----------



## TANATA

USAlx50 said:


> Didn't see this one coming oke:


With ya :gag:


----------



## webbedfoot

Its the reservation up north in mn. up by red lake.left some natives in the war party mood if you catch my drift.alot of over killing,just plain spoiling a good thing.places like that are hard to come by.alot of birds and alot of fun in the wrong persons hands.I know one thing I quote they say that he is minnesotas finest,I beg to differ I may not have as big of client list as he but if we see birds and have a good hunt then i charge the client and if we dont that means no pay in this camp.


----------



## afroblaster

the best sounding and easiest call that I could find so far is a Big River Flock Talk Short-Reed Goose Call it works great in central wisconsin where I hunt. hope this helps.


----------



## blhunter3

Will ever get to the bottom of the Freestyle call problem? I have heard from many people many different things. We need to get this straight.


----------



## dlip

Redzone, Traffic, TG Triple Crown, TG Pro Super Mag, GK Giant Killer, RNT G2, TG Poly Super Mag, Shawn Stahl SS-1

I've owned and used a lot of high end goose calls, but these eight are the only ones that I felt like deserved to be in the top 10. Not all of these are calls that have won competitions, they are just calls that can plain get down and dirty. I know I am on staff with saunders, but that Bois D' Arc redzone I have is the nastiest call that has ever touched my lips. Plain and simple.

8.) Tim Grounds Poly Super Mag
7.) Shawn Stahl SS-1
6.) Rich-N-Tone G2
5.) GK Giant Killer
4.) Tim Grounds Pro Super Mag
3.) Bill Saunders Traffic with broke in guts.
2.) Tim Grounds Triple Crown
1.) Bill Saunders Bois D' Arc Redzone with broke in guts.


----------



## harvester

Feel Free to PM me with any problems with Freestyle!!! Kinda funny I have had no Problems with them :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello

I will stick with my Knight and Hale Tube Call. By far the easiest to master!


----------



## goosebusters

Leo Porcello said:


> I will stick with my Knight and Hale Tube Call. By far the easiest to master!


So Knight and Hale makes the Tube call and sells it to Jeff Foiles as the Straight Meat Honker? I like how Foiles turns and sells them again for 150 bucks. He must retune them though because they sound worse than the original tube.


----------



## Leo Porcello

The calls on the lanyard are for show and show alone. The secret weapon stays in the pocket. Don't hate because you can't make the latex sound like a goose.


----------



## dlip

harvester said:


> Feel Free to PM me with any problems with Freestyle!!! Kinda funny I have had no Problems with them :eyeroll:


It's kind of funny that a pro-staffer is basically telling the customers that they are lying about their problems. Way to represent your company in a positive manner.


----------



## waterfowladdict

I got a few favorites, I havent blown 10 different calls long enough to know if I like them or not. The other calls that I have blown long enough Im not a big fan of the owner. Of the calls that I have blown long enough.....

1.) Calef Sasquatch
2.) TG wood poly Supermag
3.) Zink MoneyMaker

Im going to be adding a Feather Duster Stage Duster this summer, no rush right now, im more than likely not blowing goose comps this year. I know Chris is a stand up guy... I like how he uses the younger guys, the future of the sport to promote his calls.

For me the leading factor in buying a any call is the owner. I like to be able to call the company and talk to the owner himself.


----------



## blhunter3

Anyone use and like Death Row Calls? I am thinking about getting some. PM me with your thoughts please.


----------



## chris lillehoff

webbedfoot said:


> Its the reservation up north in mn. up by red lake.left some natives in the war party mood if you catch my drift.alot of over killing,just plain spoiling a good thing.places like that are hard to come by.alot of birds and alot of fun in the wrong persons hands.I know one thing I quote they say that he is minnesotas finest,I beg to differ I may not have as big of client list as he but if we see birds and have a good hunt then i charge the client and if we dont that means no pay in this camp.


It sounds like you run an above average operation. Kudos.

He gets the name "minnesota's favorite waterfowler" from being a douche not from his good ethics.


----------



## White Diablo

A call is like a shotgun, only as good as the man behind it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harvester

I was talking about not having any problems with Corey and the company. If you have a problem with a call give him a call and I'm sure he will make it right. Or you can call me anytime and I can do my best to help out in anyway possible.


----------

